# 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel Issues so far



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I've posted in numerous threads detailing the multiple issues with my car and it has been quite a ride for the past 19k miles. Here is a condensed version: 

The car was purchased at 43,000 miles in May of 2015 with a GMPP warranty ($200 Deductible). As of today, August 3 2016, it has 62500 miles on it. Fuel economy has been great averaging around 34-35mpg on my girlfriends 18 miles commute at 25-45mph, and on the highway I've nursed 54mpg, but driving normally it's around 46mpg. Interior is very nice and when it works, I think it's a very solid and nice driving car. Now to the issues...
_
500 miles after purchasing: CEL. Called dealer and drove car down there. On the way I noticed the wheel bearing was bad. They told me it needed a fuel filter and I was right about the wheel bearing. $200 deductible paid. I cannot remember what the fuel filter costed. Amazed they didn't replace it at the dealer before it was sold.

200 miles later: CEL. Taken back to the dealer and was told that the ECM needed to be reflashed. Not covered under any warranty. $65

200 miles later: CEL. Dealer said that 02 sensor was bad. I'm now hearing rumors of a recall, but that hasn't happened yet. $200 deductible paid + $65 reflash AGAIN. 

_*This is the condensed version. There were a lot of heated exchanges with the dealer through this process.

*_5000 miles after purchasing: Car threw a CEL. I played the game with three different dealers over the infamous 1089 and none of them could diagnose it. They just kept clearing the codes and telling me it was fixed. They threw a bunch of parts at it as well, charging the $200 deductible every time. When I pressed they got defensive and rude. I was at my wits end. Cruzetalk helped me diagnose a High Pressure Fuel Pump, which is apparently A COMMON PROBLEM! They replaced the $1000 pump under the GMPP warranty (Not powertrain) only after I printed out the thread regarding the P1089 and took it to the dealer. They then called me acting like they had found the problem. &*^%*&^$%*&%

10k miles after purchasing: Took car to a GMC Dealer where I get my truck serviced for an oil change. I waited 3 hours and despite my complaining, they assured me everything was fine. After they closed I walked out onto the shop floor to find three guys standing around the car and scratching their heads. It turned out their computers were down and they could not find the oil filter on the car. I almost lost it, but instead I showed them where it was. When I got the bill for a $80 oil change I let them have it, but it was wasted breath. 

May of this year (55k miles on car): Came home from a long weekend to find the car battery was so dead the remote wouldn't even unlock it. There was no explanation at all. I jumped the car and then took it to autozone. The charging system all checked out perfectly and the problem hasn't happened since, even leaving it sit for 10 days.

August 1 2016: 62000 miles. CEL. P21DD. The infamous DEF Tank heater. I read the posts and called the dealer. He ASSURED me over the phone that it would be covered by either the powertrain or the "diesel exemption" and we set up an appointment. When I dropped it off this morning the gentleman was a lot less sure of the warranty, and was very standoffish, like he was hiding something... I have a feeling we've got another $200 deductible payment coming up. 

_I will post updates below on this particular problem, who is paying for it, etc. The dealer has not heard anything about an 02 sensor recall yet either and seemed annoyed that I asked. For now, I've got a 2016 Cruze LT with 450 miles on it. Dang thing shuts off when you stop!


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The upcoming recall is for the NOx sensor and an ECM reprogram.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Has there been any inkling as to when this will happen? I'm not sure how the refund process will work either. I'd like to get my deductible back at least. IDC if that dealer gets their costs back


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> The upcoming recall is for the NOx sensor and an ECM reprogram.


I've since seen it disappear from our MyChevrolet account, and our Cruze case handler for our recent issues could not find it either. It was literally there for a month, and then one day, poof, gone.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You cold in theory get all the reflash costs back too.


I can tell you those are completely unnecessary. If they were, the ECM is fried anyway, why are you bothering with a reflash? You wouldn't use a computer that needed the OS reinstalled every four months would you?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Perhaps their theory is reflashing it resets the learned driving parameters. But if that's the case - so does pulling the ground. 

The only time you'd want to flash the computer is if you literally have a new calibration.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

kmfinley93 said:


> _May of this year (55k miles on car): Came home from a long weekend to find the car battery was so dead the remote wouldn't even unlock it. There was no explanation at all. I jumped the car and then took it to autozone. The charging system all checked out perfectly and the problem hasn't happened since, even leaving it sit for 10 days.
> _


Had the same problem with my 2014...turns out there is a problem with the Bluetooth system or software with this car. You have to end a Bluetooth phone call or switch the the phone from Bluetooth back to the phone before you shut off the car...if you don't the Bluetooth or whatever ever system will stay on and put a drain on the battery...has enough draw to kill the battery in 8 or so days...you can tell the system is still on by the lights on the OnStar mirror...the lights will stay lit and not shut off until you start the car and push a button on the mirror or make another phone call. If you end your Bluetooth phone call before you shut off the car there isn't a problem....there is a TSB out for this...but my dealer told me there is no fix for the issue right now.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Have had many similar issues with 2015 CTD. CELs , frequent regens and various other issues ( some due to dealer incompetence too). Car was in 10 days ago for CEL and frequent regens. Was told it was normal and CEL cleared. Fast forward 10 days and Mr. CEL shows his head again. Been In loaner/rental car for 2 days and told " we're looking into it" but GM telling them regens at 30-40 miles " normal" despite 75 % highway driving. CEL magically disappears at dealer?? 

If SC2 is read only, how can it be telling car to regen according to dealer??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> _ Cruzetalk helped me diagnose a High Pressure Fuel Pump, which is apparently A COMMON PROBLEM! _


First off, I'm sorry to hear that you've had all these issues with the car. Unfortuantely, buying used, you have no idea what happened to the car before you got it. Throw in incompetent dealers and it makes for a double whammy. I hope you get your car sorted out and can start enjoying it. I do want to correct you on one thing though. I've read every thread on here posted in the last 3 years, and I can only recall maybe 2 or 3 HPFP replacements, so that's far from a common problem. It seems like once these cars are sorted out, they are generally good cars, but some people do have more issues than others, unfortunately. I wish you all the best.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> If SC2 is read only, how can it be telling car to regen according to dealer??


It's not. They are grasping at straws. They do not understand the SCII so they blame it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The ECM reprogram was a new calibration, fuel trims/learned driving are reset through the laptop. There is already a bulletin stating to perform a ECM reprogram when you replace the NOx or 02 sensors depending on what CEL code is set off. The recall is still coming, it shows incomplete remedy not yet available on GM VIS for my car. They are correct, you should be able to recoup costs on the refresh and possibly the sensors depending on what the recall actually covers. Right now it is unclear. In the description it mentions 02 sensors but the directions state reprogram ECM and replace NOx sensor.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeDan said:


> The recall is still coming, it shows incomplete remedy not yet available on GM VIS for my car.


Ours did too, until it disappeared. Says no recalls now.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

There are no pending recalls for my car according to chevrolet and the dealer. 

Hopefully this will come eventually- it'll be nice to get the money back. 

I am going to pick up the car in a few hours. They were unable to process the DEF issue as Powertrain and he talked to me like a moron when I asked. Good thing we have the GMPP. Interestingly, the GMPP also covered a burned out license plate bulb. $ 200 deductible. 

As far as everything else is concerned, I do not know when to ask for a reflash or not, the dealers have always recommended what needs to be done. The HPFP may not be a common issue, but it is still an issue that a few people have had on here, and they all seemed to have the same struggle with their dealer in getting it resolved. 

I understand what comes with buying a used car... which is why the warranty was purchased.

Right now I just know I have to break the news to my girlfriend that the oil change was $96... and that will probably put her through the roof.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Right now I just know I have to break the news to my girlfriend that the oil change was $96... and that will probably put her through the roof.


You can probably negotiate on that. I know GM paid dealers a flat $75 to do the 4 free oil/filter changes along with DEF top-up.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> You can probably negotiate on that. I know GM paid dealers a flat $75 to do the 4 free oil/filter changes along with DEF top-up.



$75.00 for all 4 or $75. Per change and top-off??


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> $75.00 for all 4 or $75. Per change and top-off??


$75 per change and top off.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

They were not having it. Seemed offended that I even brought it up. It would have been an extra $14/ gallon for them to top of DEF too. I went to NAPA and bought a 2.5gallon box for $10. 

By the way, Napa is having a sale on DEF!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> They were not having it. Seemed offended that I even brought it up. It would have been an extra $14/ gallon for them to top of DEF too. I went to NAPA and bought a 2.5gallon box for $10.
> 
> By the way, Napa is having a sale on DEF!


My dealership is a bit more open to negotiation. I am able to get parts wholesale from them, no questions asked. i basically said, i can get it online for that price but would rather buy locally and gave them the chance to sell to me for that price. They still make money. not as much of course, but a sale is better than no sale, at least you'd think that.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Girlfriend just texted me that the CEL is back on 150 miles later. Looks like I'm heading back to Autozone to run codes again. 

They know me by name both at the Autozone and at the Dealer. They even know the year, make, and model of both of my vehicles.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

The dreaded P0133. I searched through the old threads and I'm going to wait a bit before taking it in. Maybe drive a bit more aggressively and try to burn off some soot. 

Any info please provide!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> The dreaded P0133. I searched through the old threads and I'm going to wait a bit before taking it in. Maybe drive a bit more aggressively and try to burn off some soot.
> 
> Any info please provide!


Here's one theory on that:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...7066-anyone-p0133-club-needs-look-thread.html

i drive mine hard every day and never had an issue like this in 180K miles.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

So I looked up the service records and I thought they had replaced the 02 sensor already, but they only reflashed the system... 

This means I'll probably be paying for an 02 sensor right?


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

CEL came on last week 80 miles after the P21DD had been fixed with a repeat offender P0133. I said &%&* it and drove it 600 miles this weekend and it ran fine. Even put a tank of Premium diesel in and broke the old 50 mile MPG record. Ran like a top, but with the CEL on, the tranny shifts like crap. 

Anyways, dropped it off at the dealer and they're getting pretty sick of seeing me. This car is beating me down. 20k miles and it's been in for CEL 17 times now. I've driven my 13' GMC over 80,000 miles and I can't even tell you where the CEL is because I've never seen it. I asked the dealer if there's a point where GM or the dealer will say there's something amiss, and he just looked at me funny. 

I added up the work orders today. If you count the diagnositcs fee of $75 each time, in the past 15 months I would have spent about $4600 on repair bills for this vehicle. I have the GMPP, but that is still 5, probably 6 now, $200 deductibles for repairs. 


Frankly, if I had not bought the GMPP, it would be costing me $.23/ mile in repair bills to keep this thing running. 


I highly doubt GM is going to do anything about this. My grandfather worked there for 40 years and is disgusted by crap like this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Did you open up a case with GM Customer Care?


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been PM'ing with the acct on here. Last communication was me sending her the dealer name, my name, and contact info


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> I've been PM'ing with the acct on here. Last communication was me sending her the dealer name, my name, and contact info


I wonder what happened to your car in its previous life. There has to be a root cause for so many problems. Is ther eany way you can get in touch with the original owner? Even ask the dealer to give them your number, or maybe find something that was left in the car with their info. These cars really aren't that bad, and there has to be something crazy that happened to your car before you bought it.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Here's all of the info: 

This car was purchased from Castle Chevrolet North in Elk Grove Village, IL in April 2015. It had 42,000 miles on it at the time and was listed at $15,177. Being 1 year old and $14,000 less than new, I was attracted to it. I also learned that one of the salesmen at the dealership used it as his personal vehicle for the first year. He had nothing but good things to say about it and said if it weren't for the premium on the new ones for the diesel, he would have purchased another one. 

Being the first used car I've purchased from an actual dealer, I tried to negotiate. They would not budge. They played the annoying game talking about payments etc when I wanted to put $10k down and just pay off the rest ASAP. It was a cluster^&%. This car was NOT certified, and it would have been $1600 to certify it, but it was inspected. I was told it was serviced by their department since new and I felt confident in that. 

In the financing room, they offered a GENERAL MOTORS 36,000 mile 3 year bumper to bumper warranty on the car for a fee. I asked REPEATEDLY if this acted and covered everything that the original warranty did. They ASSURED me it acted just like a new car when it needed service. This warranty added about $1800 onto the car and then taxes title everything brought the total to about $17,400 which I thought was great for a one year old diesel car fully loaded... at the time. 



I've since found out that this GMPP warranty that ACTED EXACTLY LIKE THE ORIGINAL WARRANTY carries a $200 deductible and does not cover nearly as much as the original factory. The P1089 code came on within 3000 miles and I drove it the hour and a half back down to that dealer for service, thinking it would be easier. First they nailed me with a fuel filter. They said it looked original and they couldn't believe it had been let go that far... which seems odd coming from the dealer where the previous owner apparently worked and the same service department who serviced it since new inspected it before it was sold. $570 later and a few hundred miles we had the same code. I hopped in the car and headed down there to hear a spun wheel bearing. i lost it on the used car manager and they decided they'd better cover the $200 deductible that time and told me they just needed to reset the computer. A week later I made my last trip down there where they replaced a fuel rail under the powertrain warranty and reset the codes. 

The code came on a few days later and that is the last time I've made the trip down there. Nothing adds up, and I do not like the way I am treated when they speak to me, in sales or at the service counter. As soon as the sale was completed their tone has changed. I have steered a number of people AWAY from this dealer now.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The dealer I bought mine from was pretty crappy too, and I never went back to them, but I bought mine new and know the full history on it. I wonder if your car ever had the wrong oil put in, too much oil put in, gasoline put in, and so forth. I realize there's probably no way to tell. 

The biggest thing (out of many) the dealer I bought mine from was they hid the "prepayment penalty" from me for paying the loan off early. I will never deal with Huntington Bank or Lash Chevrolet again.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

You are right... there is no way to know. 

Funny enough, I've found that twitter is a great medium to get ahold of customer care agents quickly, and I am working on that at this time. 

I picked up the car from the dealer yesterday, totaling $530 in service for august ( 2 deductibles, oil change, DEF). It would have been around $1300 without GMPP. The dealer is going to call me in one week if GM decides they do not want the 02 sensor. My plan is to clean it up really good and keep it on a shelf for when the new one goes bad, then I might have a good shot at it working again. 


In a "mood" yesterday, I drove right across the street to Carmax. They had a new 2016 Camry loaded up with every options. It would have run me $22,300 out the door with a 100k mile no deductible warranty and 0% financing. I almost pulled the trigger until they came back and said that my excellent physical condition 2yr old Cruze with $63k miles on it was only worth $9k.

If it's only worth $9k, I might as well sink money into it for at least the next 13k miles that we still have GMPP


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Wow that sounds like a lot of issues in a short period of time. I might try and get some more miles out of it and sell it on your own. I would not be a happy camper with all of those issues, and a $200 deductible on warranty isn't a great thing either. I am disappointed that GM isn't covering these emission issues under original warranty for longer. I have driven cars/trucks for 35 years and probably close to 800k miles in my life and only have had maybe 3-4 emissions issues and they were modest in price to repair. I find folks having that many issues in a year or two just unacceptable.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I agree. I've had 18 or 19 vehicles now and only had to put 02 sensors on a 02 Honda for a total cost of $35 for both of them... 

I've always been told and told folks that extended warranties are ripoffs and never worth the cost, but now I'm starting to think it is a requirement. These repairs just add up way too fast... On my old trucks and any cars that I couldn't do work myself, I was bewildered by a repair over $500, and I always found a way to do it cheaper... Now $500 is the low end. It's too bad, and I know it has to be tough to comply with all of these emissions regulations... Sounds to me like we need a leap forward in sensor technology


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It seems like the US diesel has more problems than anywhere else. I bought a new Cruze diesel in 2012 and have not had any engine issues. We have a warning light that comes on that tells you to keep driving if the car has to complete a regen and this has only come on once in 4 years. We have a different engine to the US cars and no DEF tank, so this may be why we have less problems. I understand your pain as I once had a car that constantly had to be repaired.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Maybe they will apply "lessons learned" to the forthcoming whisper diesel


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Maybe they will apply "lessons learned" to the forthcoming whisper diesel


It would be wise - and more than likely.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> Maybe they will apply "lessons learned" to the forthcoming whisper diesel





MP81 said:


> It would be wise - and more than likely.



So us purchasers of US models 14-15 get to be GMs beta testers???


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

DslGate said:


> So us purchasers of US models 14-15 get to be GMs beta testers???


You just realized this now?

If we are not beta testers than who was?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Tomko said:


> You just realized this now?
> 
> If we are not beta testers than who was?


i didn't just realize, just don't like being a beta tester at my cost.....

By way of background, avoided buying the 14 model in hope that teething issues were resolved. Apparently DEF tank and emissions issues were not resolved in 2.5 years. Not sure that a new 17 Whisperdiesel will be such a great idea if you don't want to be a "new" beta tester.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Whisper Diesel already exists, been in Opels since 2013.

I don't mind beta testing at all (we were well aware of that going in) - just as long as its covered.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> So us purchasers of US models 14-15 get to be GMs beta testers???


Yep. I knew that going in when I bought mine. I think the whisper diesel will use many of the same systems with hopefully improved parts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> The Whisper Diesel already exists, been in Opels since 2013.
> 
> I don't mind beta testing at all (we were well aware of that going in) - just as long as its covered.


agreed, if there is a specific emissions issue it should be covered, if so keep the car give me a loaner and i wont complain.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> agreed, if there is a specific emissions issue it should be covered, if so keep the car give me a loaner and i wont complain.



All true, except what do do when warranty runs out? @pandrad61 , you said it best above:" would be better without EPA in the car."


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> All true, except what do do when warranty runs out? @*pandrad61* , you said it best above:" would be better without EPA in the car."


well when warranty of 5 year 100k miles the car has some wear. at this point ive put 20$ aside each month since i bought for un expected repairs. at 100k+ things are bound to break. now some members have gone way past it with no emissions issues but i rather have the epa out of my car. plus when im out of warranty ill have a delete ready to go in case a major emissions repair is in order. If it does just fine with it on after warranty ill leave it alone.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Lets do a numbers break down. I purchased both vehicles in the same month of last year, and have driven the truck SIGNIFICANTLY more. I've been in touch with GM customer care on here and on Twitter, and both seem to be under the impression I am happy and told me to contact them when I had another concern... 

15 months and 20,000 miles of owning this car. 

With GMPP:

Per month: $70 in fuel, $106 in Deductibles paid on warranty $176 total
Per Mile: $.056 in fuel, $.08 in deductibles $.126 total

Without GMPP:

Per month: $70 in fuel, $297 in repairs
Per mile: $.056 in fuel, $.23 in repairs 

2013 GMC Sierra 4x4 5.3 v8: 
15 months and 39,000 miles
NO WARRANTY

Per month: $273, $11.20 in repairs
Per mile: $.105 in fuel, $0.0043 in repairs

Deprectiation: 
Cruze- purchased at $15200, now worth $9000. Dep: $6200
GMC- Purchased at $30,000, trade in est of $28,500: Dep: $1500


Can GM start to understand my frustration? My truck is a year older and driven harder and more often. Both vehicles have roughly the same mileage now. I've done four oil changes in the truck and that is it. My "gas guzzler" costs far less to own and drive. 

_I apologize, I know this is a Cruze forum and at this point I'm not even discussing a cruze at all. I'm beyond frustrated with GM, this vehicle, and their handling of the situation. Most of this is venting. _


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

kmfinley93 said:


> Lets do a numbers break down. I purchased both vehicles in the same month of last year, and have driven the truck SIGNIFICANTLY more. I've been in touch with GM customer care on here and on Twitter, and both seem to be under the impression I am happy and told me to contact them when I had another concern...
> 
> 15 months and 20,000 miles of owning this car.
> 
> ...


I would be frustrated if I were you as well. A couple things to consider. First, I would suggest your truck may have depreciated more than you indicated. Your using a trade in number on the Cruze, did you use a trade in on the truck?

Second, the Cruze Diesel was a VERY LOW PRODUCTION car, there wasn't a lot of demand for the car, due to a host of issues, not the least of which was first GM car with a diesel in over 30 years, most people didn't and still don't know they exist. So the demand for a used GMC pickup is about 200x or more than a Cruze Diesel car.

Having said all of that and knowing what I know about the CTD, I wouldn't buy one used like you did and not know the exact history of the car, the emissions system on this car is very sensitive and they sometimes had the incorrect oil put in even by the dealers, over filled them even by the dealers, so in my view buying a CTD used is risky even with the extended warranty you bought. Buying a used GMC or Chevy truck gas something could go wrong but not nearly as likely with the Cruze CTD. When the Cruze is properly maintained they seem like a pretty reliable car, your issue is you will NEVER know the exact maintenance your used CTD had and it sounds like its a real issue and or problem. I feel for you but to be honest, I would come up with a plan to get out of your CTD when it makes the most sense, the sooner the better.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh I completely understand the demand issue for the Cruze diesels. 

Admittedly, I got a really good deal on my truck. The $28,500 number is a trade in order I got three weeks ago. The $9000 is a Carmax trade in offer. 

I do do want to get out of the Cruze, but then I get to add $6500 to the total cost of owning it 15 months, and that just hurts me inside. I will definitely use up the remaining 15k on the GMPP and have to make a decision at that time. 

You would think, to make me happy, GM would supplement some cash towards whatever a dealer is willing to give me on trade, but alas, that is definitely not how it will ever play out in this universe


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Another point of view would be to do a total delete of the emissions and then those issues would be solved after extended warranty has expired if you have additional issues then just drive the wheels off of it. I am aware that it can be done but not familiar with process or total cost. The rest of the car and drive train seem pretty good.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> another point of view would be to do a total delete of the emissions and then those issues would be solved after extended warranty has expired if you have additional issues then just drive the wheels off of it. I am aware that it can be done but not familiar with process or total cost. The rest of the car and drive train seem pretty good.


wth tunber, tune and the down pipe kit roughly 1,200$.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Wisconsin has emissions testing every two years... not sure that's a viable option


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

kmfinley93 said:


> Wisconsin has emissions testing every two years... not sure that's a viable option



Which begs the question, can a full delete car still pass the obd2 test?? I've heard of gas cars with catalytic delete still passing emissions as long as a cel was not present.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Indiana does not currently test emissions. I doubt a diesel with a delete would pass any emission test administered by a state.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> Wisconsin has emissions testing every two years... not sure that's a viable option


simple fix.swap mid pipe to emissions filter, swpa the tune back to oem a month in advanced and done. when certified swap


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

pandrad61 said:


> wth tunber, tune and the down pipe kit roughly 1,200$.


$1500 actually. $1200 for tune, $225 for downpipe, $75 for EGR kit. I've been talking to fleece. 

I'm getting a bit frustrated too. Car was in the shop for an EGT sensor. They stripped the threads and had to order a new SCR. I was without my car for 35 days. Now it's back on for the same issue. I'm going to take it back and ask them to replace them all. They covered a months payment too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> $1500 actually. $1200 for tune, $225 for downpipe, $75 for EGR kit. I've been talking to fleece.
> 
> I'm getting a bit frustrated too. Car was in the shop for an EGT sensor. They stripped the threads and had to order a new SCR. I was without my car for 35 days. Now it's back on for the same issue. I'm going to take it back and ask them to replace them all. They covered a months payment too.


OK yah i was close lol. glad to see dealer is paying the payment and or a rental for you. yes incompetent but they are trying


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> $1500 actually. $1200 for tune, $225 for downpipe, $75 for EGR kit. I've been talking to fleece.
> 
> I'm getting a bit frustrated too. Car was in the shop for an EGT sensor. They stripped the threads and had to order a new SCR. I was without my car for 35 days. Now it's back on for the same issue. I'm going to take it back and ask them to replace them all. They covered a months payment too.


'

Your dealer most likely misdiagnosed. The EGT #2 or #3 both throw the same code, and further testing is required to identify which sensor is the issue. On mine, the code appeared as an EGT#2 issue, but ultimately EGT#3 was replaced. No further issues. I had the replacement done around 61K miles, and I'm at 182K miles now.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

So my 02 sensor was replaced last Monday, 8/15 because it looked like the attached image. I asked the dealer how it could be so covered in soot when the system is supposed to produce clean exhaust, and he shrugged and said it just happens... When I asked what I'm supposed to do when this happens again, which I can only assume it will, and he got pissy with me. 


Anyways, because I have GMPP, I was told that General Motors has 15 days to call and request that the faulty part be returned to them for analysis. If they don't call, I get to go pick it up. My plan was to clean it with a few solvents and when the next one goes bad, pop it in to see if it works. 


Anyways, I called yesterday to see if I could get my part back and they said GM called the afternoon of my repair after I picked up the car and requested that they next-day the part to GM... Maybe this recall is still going to happen????


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> '
> 
> Your dealer most likely misdiagnosed. The EGT #2 or #3 both throw the same code, and further testing is required to identify which sensor is the issue. On mine, the code appeared as an EGT#2 issue, but ultimately EGT#3 was replaced. No further issues. I had the replacement done around 61K miles, and I'm at 182K miles now.


Nope. They took it home to replicate. EGT#2 code but #3 would wildly swing from 200* to 85* back up to 350* on a cold startup within 5 mins. The tech who took it home owns one, and is their Duramax tech. It's a GMC/Buick/Caddy dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Anyways, I called yesterday to see if I could get my part back and they said GM called the afternoon of my repair after I picked up the car and requested that they next-day the part to GM... Maybe this recall is still going to happen????


It's a good sign that they are looking into this stuff. 



oldestof11 said:


> Nope. They took it home to replicate. EGT#2 code but #3 would wildly swing from 200* to 85* back up to 350* on a cold startup within 5 mins. The tech who took it home owns one, and is their Duramax tech. It's a GMC/Buick/Caddy dealer.


So, they replaced #3 and you got the same CEL code?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

diesel said:


> It's a good sign that they are looking into this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> So, they replaced #3 and you got the same CEL code?


I have a code for an EGT sensor. Which one I don't know as I didn't ask the guy at Oreillys.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> I have a code for an EGT sensor. Which one I don't know as I didn't ask the guy at Oreillys.


There's no way to know without doing further tests.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

I just had my #2, and #3 sensor replaced, I am getting my car back Monday.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Update: GM called and offered me a $2000 loyalty certificate towards the purchase of a NEW car. 


Absolutely useless to me, and non-transferable. Good for two years though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Update: GM called and offered me a $2000 loyalty certificate towards the purchase of a NEW car.
> 
> 
> Absolutely useless to me, and non-transferable. Good for two years though.


If your car gets stolen or written off in the next two years my guess is that it won't be: "absolutely useless".


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I wouldn't call that worthless either. I plan on keeping my CTD for a long time, but stuff happens, NickD wife was hit by a drunk driver, they didn't want to buy another car but their car was totaled.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmfinley93 said:


> Update: GM called and offered me a $2000 loyalty certificate towards the purchase of a NEW car.
> 
> 
> Absolutely useless to me, and non-transferable. Good for two years though.


Tell them you'd accept $2000 in cash.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

diesel said:


> Tell them you'd accept $2000 in cash.


You know they won't do that because the $2000 wont stay in the GM family!!


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I wish they'd offer $2k towards a CPO Car so I could make up part of the massive hit we've taken on this car... It's nice to see they're doing something... but buying a brand new vehicle is not in the cards...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

kmfinley93 said:


> I wish they'd offer $2k towards a CPO Car so I could make up part of the massive hit we've taken on this car... It's nice to see they're doing something... but buying a brand new vehicle is not in the cards...


Ask if you can use on a gm CPO car? Worst they can say is no...


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Which begs the question, can a full delete car still pass the obd2 test?? I've heard of gas cars with catalytic delete still passing emissions as long as a cel was not present.


As someone who did the emission's testing in WI for a short stint, if it is like any other delete tune I've dealt with (Mainly VAG cars) it will pass with out any issues. 

Its all done via OBD here. KOEO and KOER tests to check if the CEL light works. Then OBD reads if monitors are set, and if they are set, do any of them show a fault code. 

Typically tunes/deletes I've dealt with make the ECM think everything is normal and good to go, so monitors are set, and there are no CEL's; therefore, she'd pass.

If other states still use exhaust sniffers you'd be SOL. 

Best solution in for those of us in the WI counties that do emissions... register the car in another county


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

ixei said:


> Best solution in for those of us in the WI counties that do emissions... register the car in another county


Now THAT sounds like perfectly good, legal advice. smh


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> Now THAT sounds like perfectly good, legal advice. smh


Legal? No.

As 'legal' as a "full delete car"? Yes.

Extremely common in this part of Wisconsin? yes.

Have I ever done such a thing? Nope. I don't have any family out in the county like most the folks do.


----------



## yargybbob (Mar 9, 2021)

kmfinley93 said:


> I've posted in numerous threads detailing the multiple issues with my car and it has been quite a ride for the past 19k miles. Here is a condensed version:
> 
> The car was purchased at 43,000 miles in May of 2015 with a GMPP warranty ($200 Deductible). As of today, August 3 2016, it has 62500 miles on it. Fuel economy has been great averaging around 34-35mpg on my girlfriends 18 miles commute at 25-45mph, and on the highway I've nursed 54mpg, but driving normally it's around 46mpg. Interior is very nice and when it works, I think it's a very solid and nice driving car. Now to the issues...
> 
> ...


I'm considering buying a 2014 Cruze diesel. After reading your issues, I'm not so sure now. The car has 75,000 miles.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, some have those issues...and some are completely problem-free. Some fall in the middle.

Having a dealer with diesel-specific experience makes problems much, much easier to deal with.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm one that has been problem free. Just passed 100k & it been a great car. On the down side, the 100K maintenance is expensive if you can't DIY. Before buying I would check the service record. best of luck.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

mkohan said:


> I'm one that has been problem free. Just passed 100k & it been a great car. On the down side, the 100K maintenance is expensive if you can't DIY. Before buying I would check the service record. best of luck.


You're one of the lucky ones. As much as I love the car and the diesel engine, the continuous CELs and emission-related issues take away all the joy. I am 6 years in on the car and without a doubt it's one of the finest highway cars I have ever driven. Smooth, quiet and efficient at high speeds, it truly is a joy in that regard. The downside is the Reduced Engine Power and having to replace non-warranty covered sensors for NOx etc. It seems endless on these cars. Some days the CEL doesnt come on at all and others, its on for days. I drive it anyway. My DEF tank was replaced once and I hope and pray it doesn't go again. Sadly, you won't see any of these cars on the road in the next decade because they will either be sold, in a boneyard or in someone's barn. They're rare as it is now. In the future the diesel car will be a museum relic. Electric is coming and it's the future.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Honestly, some have those issues...and some are completely problem-free. Some fall in the middle.
> 
> Having a dealer with diesel-specific experience makes problems much, much easier to deal with.


Or having a dealer that is NOT a union shop helps too. $1900 for a NOX sensor #2. Pfft, that was an easy do it yourself for about $200 for the part.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Or having a dealer that is NOT a union shop helps too. $1900 for a NOX sensor #2. Pfft, that was an easy do it yourself for about $200 for the part.


Yeah, I think ours quoted us $600 for that, so nowhere near that much.

I still did it myself.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, I think ours quoted us $600 for that, so nowhere near that much.
> 
> I still did it myself.


I bought the tool at Harbor Freight to remove the sensor and it was a 5-minute job, if that. Amazon had the original part. OUR shops are all union and the labor rate is at $185.00 an hour. The stealership said that the part retails for $500 (which was also not true).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The first time I did ours it took a lot longer, and a lot of Map gas.

The second time (one year later, so I was able to warranty the part) it was a good bit easier, but still needed the torch...just not as much.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

DslGate said:


> I bought the tool at Harbor Freight to remove the sensor and it was a 5-minute job, if that. Amazon had the original part. OUR shops are all union and the labor rate is at $185.00 an hour. The stealership said that the part retails for $500 (which was also not true).


The dealership is probably lying about everything. Even if it was a $500 part, it would not take $1400 in labor to replace it. That is like 8 hours at $185 an hour. If you have time look at the GM book time to replace that sensor, I'm sure it 2 hours or less.

They are trying to scam you and blaming on "the unions". That's why I'll never take my cars to a dealer ever again.


----------

